# Boyce my dog



## Stellaped (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have a pit-bull cross Rottweiler she is 12 months old and to be honest she is one of the best dogs i have ever had she listens to me when i call her and when i ask her to sit. Now i wan't to move it up a notch, i wan't to be able to get her to lay down, roll over, and even possibly start teaching her how to sniff out things like when hunting with the hounds but i won't be hunting. pretty much just wan't her to have a controlled stabled routine'd life where she is well trained due to being a rather large dog. She eats at the same times everyday and is never not by my side, where ever i go i take her with me so she grows up fit and strong. Don't get me wrong she grew up with children so she is awesome around people and other animals, and i want it to stay that way. I have been looking up online on different ways to train dogs and i just don't know where to start and i'm hoping you guys can give me the foundation needed. 

Example image below (spitting image though)









Thanks guys


----------



## Stellaped (Oct 17, 2016)

I have also been reading up on these automatic dog feeders so if you a busy person that's a bonus but i am more interested in the feeders where my dog will have to preform and activity to get the treat, has anyone had any experience with these also?

Thanks


----------



## Stellaped (Oct 17, 2016)

This is just a little test post to see if the site is still posting or if my computer is having a bad day..


----------



## Stellaped (Oct 17, 2016)

Stellaped said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a pit-bull cross Rottweiler she is 12 months old and to be honest she is one of the best dogs i have ever had she listens to me when i call her and when i ask her to sit. Now i wan't to move it up a notch, i wan't to be able to get her to lay down, roll over, and even possibly start teaching her how to sniff out things like when hunting with the hounds but i won't be hunting. pretty much just wan't her to have a controlled stabled routine'd life where she is well trained due to being a rather large dog. She eats at the same times everyday and is never not by my side, where ever i go i take her with me so she grows up fit and strong. Don't get me wrong she grew up with children so she is awesome around people and other animals, and i want it to stay that way. I have been looking up online on different ways to train dogs and i just don't know where to start and i'm hoping you guys can give me the foundation needed.
> 
> ...


As it turns out guys i have also found some dog training books to read through to see where these take me, i will place the link below so you can all have a look if you like.

http://www.for-sale.co.uk/dog-training

For the readers


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm a bad trainer, but cute pup.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful dog!! I hope you find the right path to go down as far as training. There are so many ways.... and lots of loud opinions on what is good and what is bad.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have a mastiff.........we opted for private training......because she's a large dog with a huge bark.....

are there classes where you live?


----------



## rudebwoy03 (Dec 5, 2016)

have you looked at youtube? a lot of great videos there on dog training.


----------

